# Exposed



## off-course (Jul 11, 2011)

Should I expose my husband's affair to his parents?


----------



## Undertheradar (May 11, 2011)

if your husband had an affair, his parents should find out on their own, when you leave him.... or kick him out, whichever way it works for you.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

off-course said:


> Should I expose my husband's affair to his parents?


 What do you think you will gain by doing this?


----------



## off-course (Jul 11, 2011)

What if you are trying to work through it, should they still be informed of his actions?


----------



## off-course (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't know what I think I would gain. I guess as long as he knows i know and she knows I know, then nobody else needs to.l


----------



## Zulu (Apr 16, 2010)

off-course said:


> Should I expose my husband's affair to his parents?


They probably will not believe you anyway and then the "blood is thicker than water" rule will apply....


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

My $.02. As the WS I outted myself to my parents and my wife's for two reasons. First, I knew my wife would need her mother's support. Second, my wife needed to see me stand up and take ownership and accountability of what I had done. I confessed to her mother in the morning and my parents that evening, both in my wife's presence, bad day. 

I don't really think you should - I think he should, with you.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

sigma1299 said:


> My $.02. As the WS I outted myself to my parents and my wife's for two reasons. First, I knew my wife would need her mother's support. Second, my wife needed to see me stand up and take ownership and accountability of what I had done. I confessed to her mother in the morning and my parents that evening, both in my wife's presence, bad day.
> 
> I don't really think you should - I think he should, with you.


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

If I were reconciling, I would personally keep the affair between my husband and myself. I would go to a close friend and/or counselor for support & not involve my parents, family, friends.

Reason being, the two of you are the only ones present for all of the talks and rebuilding & those you expose the affair to may have negative feelings toward your husband long after the two of you reconcile and move beyond it.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

If you're trying to get him to end the affair and come back to you, you should expose to his 'important people.' Affairs thrive in secrecy; that's half the allure. Exposing it shines a light on the slimy activity and makes them have to admit it - at which point they will declare their love (ugh) or drop it. You have nothing to lose by exposing because you have already lost him. BY exposing, you have a CHANCE at getting him back. 

Depending on the people you expose to, they will either side with him or push on him to end it; either way he now knows that he can't keep pretending, he can't keep his squeaky clean image, nor can he continue to eat cake. 

Most importantly, it gives YOU back your power. It tells him and everyone else that you won't stand for it, and you're waiting for a decision from him - you or divorce.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

One of the key things that a former wayward needs to go through - if the marriage is going to have a chance of succeeding - is to understand and experience humility. At what he did to you, at your forgiveness of him. If he is unwilling to go to those people who know what he did and admit it and (hopefully) apologize for hurting you, then any reconciliation is a FALSE one, and he will cheat again.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

turnera said:


> One of the key things that a former wayward needs to go through - if the marriage is going to have a chance of succeeding - is to understand and experience humility. At what he did to you, at your forgiveness of him. If he is unwilling to go to those people who know what he did and admit it and (hopefully) apologize for hurting you, then any reconciliation is a FALSE one, and he will cheat again.


I sooooooooooo agree with this!!!:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------

